# Worst 3DS Game?



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

What is your least favorite 3ds game?

I haven't really played one I have not liked


----------



## Rasha (Apr 3, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What is your least favorite 3ds game?
> 
> I haven't really played one I have not liked



out of the ones I have, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy, but that's because I got the sequel a few days after and it surpasses this one in every single way


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf

probably the recent Pokemon games. and even that's not a case of it being bad, but just having a ton of problems. so far though I've not gotten a game I really don't like at all


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> 
> probably the recent Pokemon games. and even that's not a case of it being bad, but just having a ton of problems. so far though I've not gotten a game I really don't like at all



You have to be kidding xD

I like the newer pokemon games. xD

#unpopularopinion


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Tomodachi Life. I tried some free version I got with the MM n3ds xl I bought. Crap.

Pok?mon X/Y.. yeah it's the worst installment for me

and most movie franchise games imo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Tomodachi Life. I tried some free version I got with the MM n3ds xl I bought. Crap.
> 
> Pok?mon X/Y.. yeah it's the worst installment for me
> 
> and most movie franchise games imo



Oh yea. I've heard movie games are bad Dx. I've played a few on the original DS, and they were bad xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

While I did enjoy Tomodachi Life, its gameplay is very limited so I would have to say that is my least favorite.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

they most of the time are.

and idk, maybe not the worst but i could never get into bravely default much. i kinda regret buying it b/c i had to get it digitally yeah 50+ bucks wasted


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> While I did enjoy Tomodachi Life, its gameplay is very limited so I would have to say that is my least favorite.



Tomodachi Life is ether a love it or hate it game. I personally loved it, and so did my friends but others didn't like it and thought it was too repetitive. It did get repetitive after a while, but I still have fun with it.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 3, 2015)

Of course, Tomodachi Life is easily the worst retail 3DS game I ever played, and I only played a little over 20 titles on that system. Once you get past the novelty of having your Miis in wacky settings, the game's shallowness will often rear its ugly head. It should have been priced much lower than $35.

My second worst game was nintendogs + cats. Too little content, too much grinding and nothing much new aside from having cats got me giving the game to someone else. What a disappointing launch title.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

Rayman 3D. Basically, just an updated version of Rayman 2. But it had tons of bugs with it. I think I entered some portal once and quit the level half way through because I had to go out somewhere. When I came back to that level, I couldn't get back into the portal, so it basically meant I couldn't progress any further in the game. SO I had to restart from the beginning of the game. Blah. It was just bland, to be honest. :\ Cost me ?35 too... Definitely not worth it. But there weren't really any other 3DS games available at the time (I got it around launch date).

EDIT: HOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTTEN SONIC GENERATIONS? According to my activity log, I've only played it twice. Lol


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 3, 2015)

Pokemon X/Y


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Pokemon X/Y



Geez, whats with all the sudden hate for this game? I thought it was really good, a step in the right direction for the future of 3D pokemon games.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Rayman 3D. Basically, just an updated version of Rayman 2. But it had tons of bugs with it. I think I entered some portal once and quit the level half way through because I had to go out somewhere. When I came back to that level, I couldn't get back into the portal, so it basically meant I couldn't progress any further in the game. SO I had to restart from the beginning of the game. Blah. It was just bland, to be honest. :\ Cost me ?35 too... Definitely not worth it. But there weren't really any other 3DS games available at the time (I got it around launch date).



Not a fan of the Rayman handhelds since they left GBA titles, they were the **** back in the days.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Geez, whats with all the sudden hate for this game? I thought it was really good, a step in the right direction for the future of 3D pokemon games.



The graphics focus was too much, and they smooshed so much onto one little handheld. That's mostly was wrong and it was too much exploring and things built up around the graphics rather than the traditional gameplay imo.

I think they learned from that though with ORAS, it's so much better.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> The graphics focus was too much



they did?

this is honestly pretty sad then, because I find the graphics to be kind of really ugly and reeking of Gaia Online-esque ****


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> they did?
> 
> this is honestly pretty sad then, because I find the graphics to be kind of really ugly and reeking of Gaia Online-esque ****



Yes and the exploit of 3d models and whatnot. And that big circular city ticked me off so much ...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Rayman 3D

A really bad port of a good game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Geez, whats with all the sudden hate for this game? I thought it was really good, a step in the right direction for the future of 3D pokemon games.



And it got a lot of people who haven't played Pokemon since Gen 2 back into the franchise..

That's an accomplishment in my opinion...but compared to Black 2 & White 2...it feels like a step backwards when it comes to story..like seriously.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Rayman 3D. Basically, just an updated version of Rayman 2. But it had tons of bugs with it. I think I entered some portal once and quit the level half way through because I had to go out somewhere. When I came back to that level, I couldn't get back into the portal, so it basically meant I couldn't progress any further in the game. SO I had to restart from the beginning of the game. Blah. It was just bland, to be honest. :\ Cost me ?35 too... Definitely not worth it. But there weren't really any other 3DS games available at the time (I got it around launch date).
> 
> EDIT: HOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTTEN SONIC GENERATIONS? According to my activity log, I've only played it twice. Lol



I payed full price for that game as well, STILL not worth it.

Generations on 3DS is a very meh game at best, just play the console versions.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Rayman 3D
> 
> A really bad port of a good game.
> 
> ...



The story wasn't very good, but the rest of the gameplay was. It was a step foward, but a step backward story-wise.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2015)

I refuse to buy Tomodachi Life


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I refuse to buy Tomodachi Life



Haha, I got some version of it for free gonna delete that crap though lol.

Well I've been playing Pok?mon since Red/Blue, and XY was the game to keep me very much away from the series.. I only got back recently into ORAS


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I refuse to buy Tomodachi Life



I squeezed over 200 hours out of that game, but even then it was a stretch. I guess I was expecting something entirely different.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

Surprised nobody has mentioned any shovelware games yet.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 3, 2015)

Sticker Star sux


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Surprised nobody has mentioned any shovelware games yet.



aka movie games



Javocado said:


> Sticker Star sux



tis sad
but ture
im sad now


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 3, 2015)

Tomodatchi Life, Sticker Star, and Gates to Infinity.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

What about Lost World 3DS? The levels beyond the second area of the game drag on forever, the special stages make you turn your rotate your body to move Sonic around, and the level design was also crap later on.

The Wii U version is okay, not excellent, but I had an okay time with it.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 3, 2015)

pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity


why did i choose it over fire emblem :<


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 3, 2015)

I love Tomodachi Life!

Sticker star is rubbish, pokemon omega ruby- I just don't like Pokemon games (I dont know why)
I also bought this really bad game called sports island- terrible, worst ?25 ever spent


----------



## Cress (Apr 3, 2015)

Crush 3D was pretty meh. I'd also say X and Y were bad, but I found some enjoyment in them.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 3, 2015)

I know I'm going to catch some flak for this, but honestly I think Fire Emblem: Awakening was a huge disappointment. I got stuck after 2 hours... it's my first FE game and I expected it to be better given the positive reviews.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't like Smash Bros. I don't know why.. I think I would have preferred it if I'd gotten the Wii U one. But I don't have a Wii U. I also kinda regret buying Fantasy Life.


----------



## Eldin (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't really bought any 3DS games I disliked. I usually research a lot before buying a game though, and a lot of them are from series I already love. 

@GoldieJoan; I thought the same about Fantasy Life. Well, not really that I regret buying it, but I didn't love it as much as I thought I would. I probably got 100 hours out of it, and if I bought the DLC I would play more, but honestly it's just too expensive when the game already cost me $50. I did enjoy it, but I wasn't as hooked as I expected. I do hope that the series continues though because I like the premise, so maybe future games will make some improvements.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think I've actually ever played any 3ds games that i didn't like. 

I was never really able to afford games until i started working. So when I would get a game, it was usually a game that I really wanted.


----------



## Cress (Apr 3, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> I know I'm going to catch some flak for this, but honestly I think Fire Emblem: Awakening was a huge disappointment. I got stuck after 2 hours... it's my first FE game and I expected it to be better given the positive reviews.



The game isn't for everyone, but it isn't a bad game if you can't beat it. Many others have. If you said that it just wasn't your type of game, I'd understand. But saying the game is bad because you got stuck on it isn't the game's problem at all. I've been stuck on Final Fantasy XII for forever, but it isn't a bad game, I'm just bad AT it.


----------



## Togekid (Apr 3, 2015)

Pilotwings Resort.. after the novelty of exploring Wuhu Island wears away, it's just ugh. The only reason I'm not mad is because it was a launch title, but otherwise - NO!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Surprised nobody has mentioned any shovelware games yet.



That's too easy though.

Not to mention, they're not as many shovelware games compared to the DS.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I squeezed over 200 hours out of that game, but even then it was a stretch. I guess I was expecting something entirely different.



Me too, although I still play the game every now and then because I'm bored and stuff.


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 3, 2015)

The movie games. By far


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2015)

Tomodachi life, at least it was only the demo


----------



## mynooka (Apr 3, 2015)

WWE All Stars.

I got it as a gag because it was super cheap and my brother is somewhat of a wrestling fan.  I figured the was terrible, but wow.  That game is awful.  

Would only recommend to kids who love wrestling and have no idea of the concept of a decent game lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Would only recommend to kids who love wrestling and *have no idea of the concept of a decent game* lol



Like I was at least 8-6 years ago when I was browsing Newgrounds.


----------



## mynooka (Apr 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Like I was at least 8-6 years ago when I was browsing Newgrounds.



lol pretty much.  There are a few games that I look back on my childhood and I just say...  'How did I play that!?!'


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

Heroes of Ruin, one of the worse attempts on rpg. Controls were awful and i never got the hype at all


----------



## Astro826 (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh, this is a tough question. I'm going to have to say Steel Diver since it is such a short game (only 7 missions) and the missions themselves are sort of "meh." It's not a bad game, but at the same time, it's not that great. I feel sorry for the people who payed $40 for it after it released, though, since it clearly is not worth anywhere near that much. However, I bought it from Best Buy two years ago when they were selling it for $5, so I don't regret purchasing it!


----------



## Improv (Apr 3, 2015)

Tomodachi Life.


----------



## kassie (Apr 3, 2015)

Pok?mon: Omega Ruby. Didn't bother finishing it.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 3, 2015)

Luigi's Mansion 2. A really crap sequel to a great GCN game.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Luigi's Mansion 2. A really crap sequel to a great GCN game.



I'm probably one of the few people who actually liked that game...

Yeah, the original is MUCH MUCH better, but it's not a bad game..


----------



## OreoTerror (Apr 3, 2015)

Crash Of The Titans. I didn't bother lasting two minutes.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 3, 2015)

Definitely Hometown Story. One of the most boring games ever.


----------



## Tao (Apr 3, 2015)

Tamodachi Life.

It's the only game I've sold in about 3 years solely because it was such a dull and pointless 'game'. I say game, though it barely qualifies as that by having the absolute minimum amount of interactivity required to be called a game...



I should have saved my money and bought something better like 'Sonic Boom', 'Ride to Hell: Retribution' or 'Slaughtering Grounds'.


----------



## m12 (Apr 3, 2015)

These.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2015)

The worst I've played is Super Monkey Ball 3D. 

Short, unchallenging, and the minigames are atrocious. I would've preferred a port of the original Super Monkey Ball.


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't like Pokemon X and Y (haven't played OR/AS), but I have to admit that Rumble Blast is about infinityx worse.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Freaky forms deluxe
No just no


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Freaky forms deluxe
> No just no



Is it really that bad? It seems fun to me lol. I kinda wanna get it....how bad is it?


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

It's boring.
You can't draw in the figures, uou can only choose circles and stuff, and I don't think you should buy it. But it's your miney; it's a fun game where you eat food and go on quests and jump yeah..,


----------



## Vinathi (Apr 3, 2015)

Tomodachi life
Not worth $35 </3


----------



## Tao (Apr 3, 2015)

m12 said:


> These.



Such easy targets xD

It makes me laugh that half the images had watermarks on them. It just goes to show how little of a **** Ubisoft gave when pumping that trash out.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm probably one of the few people who actually liked that game...
> 
> Yeah, the original is MUCH MUCH better, but it's not a bad game..



I liked Dark Moon as well, 3 staring all the missons was hard, and I'm still trying to get all the bosses from Scarecraper.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

Platypus said:


> The worst I've played is Super Monkey Ball 3D.
> 
> Short, unchallenging, and the minigames are atrocious. I would've preferred a port of the original Super Monkey Ball.



Thank god, I haven't played it..he..he..he..

I wanted a port of that game as well....that and on Steam...please let it be on Steam...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 4, 2015)

Tao said:


> Such easy targets xD
> 
> It makes me laugh that half the images had watermarks on them. It just goes to show how little of a **** Ubisoft gave when pumping that trash out.



Why do they put a Z instead of an S in the title? Didn't they take spelling classes?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Why do they put a Z instead of an S in the title? Didn't they take spelling classes?


Because Ubisoft thinks this is still the 90's and putting Z's on everything is cooooolz.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2015)

Bratz Fashion Whatever.
I know it's random and rarely played by the general public but
come on, try to top this one LOL.

I got it for free and gave it a try. Goodness, no.


----------



## mynooka (Apr 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Why do they put a Z instead of an S in the title? Didn't they take spelling classes?



Because a middle-aged marketing manager in a conference room somewhere decided that ending words with a Z somehow appeals to the youth of today.

Of course they probably make a lot of money and have a couple fancy graduate degrees and a nice home in the suburbs that substantiate their decision making skills, so far be it from me to question them.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Because a middle-aged marketing manager in a conference room somewhere decided that ending words with a Z somehow appeals to the youth of today.
> 
> Of course they probably make a lot of money and have a couple fancy graduate degrees and a nice home in the suburbs that substantiate their decision making skills, so far be it from me to question them.



Omg this comment >> lol


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who loves Tomodachi Life? Did people expect it to be an adventure rpg fps rts all combined in one or something?
But to get back on topic Steel Diver was the worst game I ever played in history


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Am I the only one who loves Tomodachi Life? Did people expect it to be an adventure rpg fps rts all combined in one or something?
> But to get back on topic Steel Diver was the worst game I ever played in history



I have to admit I'm fairly addicted to Tomodachi Life.
Making your own characters, them falling in love and making friends, with all these creative twists (News, dreams, reactions, etc). I play it everyday. <3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Am I the only one who loves Tomodachi Life? Did people expect it to be an adventure rpg fps rts all combined in one or something?


I liked it, it was not the best game ever made...but it was good.

I'm guessing that people were expecting something MUCH different from what they saw from last year's Nintendo Direct compared to the final product.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 4, 2015)

Tomodatchi Life.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 4, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Geez, whats with all the sudden hate for this game? I thought it was really good, a step in the right direction for the future of 3D pokemon games.



Pretty much what Noiru said.

Of all 3ds games I've played, it's the weakest one so far, sadly. I try to buy games where I'm sure, I'm not gonna drop them until the end. I had really high expectations from this one. I really liked previous Pokemon games and I was suprised myself that I didn't enjoy it as I "should". I tried to give it another chance after a while, thinking that I was too harsh with my judgement, but the result was still the same.

It might change soon though, because I'm trying to get into Story of Seasons, but I'm not enjoying it so far:/ I need to play it a little longer before I decide is it better or worse than X/Y.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Am I the only one who loves Tomodachi Life? Did people expect it to be an adventure rpg fps rts all combined in one or something?
> But to get back on topic Steel Diver was the worst game I ever played in history



No, I did not. But I'm not for exaggerated sim games like that in general. Yes I liked RCT2 in general because I like going to entertainment parks, and AC NL was fun because it was odd animals and cool clothes you could get and I had a fair share of hours into that.

But doing it with Mii-ish thing it's even worse of a chore.


----------



## Tao (Apr 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Why do they put a Z instead of an S in the title? Didn't they take spelling classes?



It's so that parents know that these are the cool, hip games the youth of today play when they're taking a break from being gnarly, radical and bodacious. 




BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Am I the only one who loves Tomodachi Life? Did people expect it to be an adventure rpg fps rts all combined in one or something?



No, I expected that there would be more...Yano, actual player input and gameplay, as well as actual content.

Disliking the game doesn't automatically mean I love CoD.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 4, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Am I the only one who loves Tomodachi Life? Did people expect it to be an adventure rpg fps rts all combined in one or something?
> But to get back on topic Steel Diver was the worst game I ever played in history



I adore Tomodachi life. I have around 50 residents, and I am currently trying to find all their favorite/worst foods. I'm also trying to fill in the catalog, but that will probably take another 100 hours beyond the 100 or so I have already played for.

I know it is criticized for being too simple, but I think that is the reason I like it so much. It is very accessible and I can mindlessly play it while listening to podcasts/talking on the phone/listening to music.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> I adore Tomodachi life. I have around 50 residents, and I am currently trying to find all their favorite/worst foods. I'm also trying to fill in the catalog, but that will probably take another 100 hours beyond the 100 or so I have already played for.
> 
> I know it is criticized for being too simple, but I think that is the reason I like it so much. It is very accessible and I can mindlessly play it while listening to podcasts/talking on the phone/listening to music.



Exactly this. It's something I can take my time with, like ACNL. Something I can relax with, or I'd pick it up real quick while I'm waiting on something. It's a game I don't have to put much brain power into, which is something I think a lot of people can use in between action- or strategy- packed games as a breather and variety.

I also think people are so critical about it is because of the price. I have to admit that $35 is a bit much for a simple game such as this, and I can only go as far as that, since I didn't pay for it myself.


----------



## Tao (Apr 4, 2015)

honeyaura said:


> I also think people are so critical about it is because of the price. I have to admit that $35 is a bit much for a simple game such as this, and I can only go as far as that, since I didn't pay for it myself.



This. 

I honestly wouldn't have been as critical of it if it didn't cost ?40. At the very most, it felt more like a ?10 digital title.


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 4, 2015)

The Sims 3, its just ugh tho the face feature is pretty cool.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 4, 2015)

New Super Mario Brothers 2?

I haven't played any that I would say are bad, but I just wasn't as entertained by it as I was with 3DLand.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No, I did not. But I'm not for exaggerated sim games like that in general. Yes I liked RCT2 in general because I like going to entertainment parks, and AC NL was fun because it was odd animals and cool clothes you could get and I had a fair share of hours into that.
> 
> But doing it with Mii-ish thing it's even worse of a chore.



AW MAN RCT2 IS THE ****
gotta get that again. i think my netbook can handle it

=

tomodachi life is fun at first but then it gets really boring
i havent checked mine in like a month or three


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 4, 2015)

Most of the 3DS games I have played have been good
worst it's either Tomodachi Life or Pokemon X

I liked Tomodachi a lot when I played the demo but when I bought the actual game it got really boring
I have played most Pokemon games before X but for some reason it wasn't as fun as the others, idk what was it but I dropped it around the time I had to fight team flare's leader.... It's not really bad just more like.... average ?


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 4, 2015)

Pokemon X/Y definitely had some neat ideas in them, but they felt shorter compared to the other games. It almost felt like an engine test where they also added some new content so they could be ready for whatever came next. It might be why I like ORAS more, in ways. ORAS was definitely much longer and had more opportunity for exploration.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 4, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> The Sims 3, its just ugh tho the face feature is pretty cool.



Oh my goodness, this too.
Sims 1 was better.


----------



## tokkio (Apr 4, 2015)

honestly I haven't played anything that I didn't like hahah since I only rarely get the chance to buy games (my mom doesn't want me to buy too much games huhu), I read lots of reviews, research about the game, and get feedback from people, and make sure that the gameplay is the type that I'd like before buying a game lol


----------



## Jawile (Apr 4, 2015)

Of all of my 3DS games, Tomodachi Life is easily the worst. Do NOT pay 40 dollars for this game. If you want it that badly, wait for a sale, because it really isn't worth it.


----------



## Druddigon (Apr 5, 2015)

I have not played a bad 3DS games yet at all, I hear there is one called Tenkai knights Brave battle which was awful.


----------



## Silversea (Apr 5, 2015)

Nintendogs + Cats soon wore off.

However Reel Fishing Paradise...ugh, way to lose the atmosphere of the series. Updated graphics awesome but gameplay shallow (nice pun). I liked when there was stuff to do other than the main objective, like catch the other 10 fish in each location, but in this game there are only 2 or 3 in each location and the objectives require you to catch them all.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 5, 2015)

paper mario- i didn't like it


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 5, 2015)

Prabha said:


> paper mario- i didn't like it



Lots of people I know are saying this game is bad,

What's wrong with it? My sister has it and she loves it :0


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

Prabha said:


> paper mario- i didn't like it



Yeah, I really don't like Sticker Star.

Compared to the greatness that was a Thousand Year Door, it felt like a waste.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Lots of people I know are saying this game is bad,
> 
> What's wrong with it? My sister has it and she loves it :0



Honestly, it's the whole RPG system

It was WAY too easy compared to previous Paper Mario games (Especially a Thousand Year Door), and while it's great for newcomers, for longtime fans like me..it felt REALLY underwhelming.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh. I've never played any other Paper Mario game, but I found it fun.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted (Apr 5, 2015)

Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## lars708 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tomodachi life, played the demo and i liked it a lot so i bought the full version. I got bored of it within 3 days...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Pokemon X and Y for me. Biggest disappointment yet. 
Otherwise, I've been happy with every 3DS game I've purchased.


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 7, 2015)

Sm4sh, no jk.

I'd have to say Paper Mario 4. HUGE letdown and BS mechanics.


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Unlike some others here, I actually liked X and Y better than ORAS. I had a lot of fun with Y, but with OR I just felt like I was forcing myself to play. I stopped playing after I defeated the last gym, which is disappointing since Ruby was my _favorite_ when I was younger. Sigh.

That being said, A Link Between Worlds was the game I disliked the most. It was boring and I believe I stopped playing after the first dungeon. The exploring aspect and the game not holding your hand was cool I guess, however, when I started it up after months of letting it collect dust, I had no idea where I was supposed to go or where I left off. No direction, no guidance, nothing. I ran around the map a few times and just decided to shut it off. I prob should have looked a walk-through, but I was just done with it at that point. Lol. I think I'm going to sell it now that I remember I have it.


----------



## Tao (Apr 8, 2015)

Smash 4 was pretty bad. It was just Brawl maps, a few rubbish game modes and the new roster.

I also struggled to actually see what was happening most of the time.



It really wasn't worth the CD and free Mewtwo.


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

Any game by GameMill.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 8, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, I really don't like Sticker Star.
> 
> Compared to the greatness that was a Thousand Year Door, it felt like a waste.
> 
> ...



Dammit Miyamoto.


----------



## trashbugs (Apr 8, 2015)

bravely default's gameplay was repetitive and stale
conception II (not 3ds exclusive but still 3ds) made me wildly uncomfortable
tomo life is fun to play for 20 minutes every couple months but nothing interesting ever happens on my island and it's too tedious to go around and take care of everyone all the time
sm4sh is really fun on wiiu but i feel like it doesn't translate well to a handheld medium
didn't bother with sticker star but it was on sale for $5 within a year of its release so that can't be a good sign. i'll stick to ttyd.

that's really all i can think of. i've had great luck with the rest of my 3ds games. i play my 3ds more than any of my consoles at this point.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Tomodachi Life is so bad. It is one of the worst games I've ever played.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

Any shovelware.


----------



## RadiantScone (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a HUGE pokemon fan but for some reason i just cannot finish ORAS. I have finished every single other pokemon game iv owned. But ORAS just keeps losing my attention. I think i was spoilt with the character customization in X/Y


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

Lego ones were pretty bad


----------



## danioof (Apr 9, 2015)

I got a free Oregon Trail when I bought my 3DS. It was kind of fun for like an hour or so, but I can definitely see why it was free.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't really played one that I don't like, the ones I gave played are fun great games.


----------



## smolderingskies (Apr 9, 2015)

RadiantScone said:


> I'm a HUGE pokemon fan but for some reason i just cannot finish ORAS. I have finished every single other pokemon game iv owned. But ORAS just keeps losing my attention. I think i was spoilt with the character customization in X/Y



I agree about that character customization thing!  It enhanced X/Y so much.  Even though I was an avid fan of the original Ruby/Sapphire, I got ORAS on its release day and I still haven't finished it.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 9, 2015)

smolderingskies said:


> I agree about that character customization thing!  It enhanced X/Y so much.  Even though I was an avid fan of the original Ruby/Sapphire, I got ORAS on its release day and I still haven't finished it.



I do really miss the customization, but I still don't think ORAS are bad games. The originals didn't have it, and they did say X and Y had it to fit the theme more.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 10, 2015)

I really didn't enjoy Paper Mario: Sticker Star. Granted, I never finished the first chapter, but still... o_o


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

Tbh the customisation was pretty badly done in X/Y so I got disappointed in that, consider how annoying it was to get most of the things and where they were located. It did nothing to me. Shame, because X/Y had some great Pokemon and potential.


----------



## Redsonic (Apr 10, 2015)

I actually enjoyed X/Y a lot, more than ORAS but ORAS is still a good game.
Paper Mario Sticker star is my least favorite 3ds game, worst paper mario game ever :/


----------



## penguins (Apr 11, 2015)

Redsonic said:


> Paper Mario Sticker star is my least favorite 3ds game, worst paper mario game ever :/



are u 
are u joking


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 11, 2015)

penguins said:


> are u
> are u joking


You actually like it? It had 0 RPG elements outside of being turn based (No EXP, no Partners, etc.), The bosses were extremely hard if you didn't have their Thing Weakness (and if you didn't, then Kirsti wpuld yell at you for wasting stickers. And there was no way to know what their weaknesses are. For reference, in the Thousand Year Door, you have Hooktail, who you.learn hates Crickets, and right afyer you get the ability to turn sideways, thete is a badge tgat makes ypur attacks soubd luke crickets), There was extremely little story (It was literally Bowser kidnaps Peach. The end.), the fact that all your moves were consumable, and there are very few, if any, memorable characters. Also, the fact that the 'Thing that you need to solve the puzxle can be halfway across tge map, but you wouldn't know that until you search almost every stage for it. 

I'm sory for the text wall, but I will bash this game religiously, as I hate this game with a passion. (Like Clement and Sonic 06)


----------

